# Whale Shark /Cobia



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Went out w/ a good friend John aboardhis cat theKuhikuhiSat. We picked up our Snapper and came back down the beach and ran across 2 Whale Sharks feedind on Glass minnows, so we quickly rigged up a cobia jig and hooked a keeper right off the bat on the first shark. The second one must have had 60 small cobia around it. We caught 4 all together but only 1 was a keeper. I have never been that close to one it was pretty cool. *<U>Click on the last pic ,it is a video!</U>*


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

great pics thanks and congrats on the cobia


----------



## gatord96 (Oct 25, 2007)

awsome pics


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

very cool!



thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

Awesome pics...thanks!


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

Those viewing the Pictures that Mitch and I took,,,,,if you click on the last frame, it is acutally a movie of the Whale shark that is on my smugmug site.



Enjoy,


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

My buddy ryan that works at cooling and heating showed me some pics from that shark, that must of been so cool to get the chance to see that...


----------



## jennifershark (Sep 4, 2008)

The University of Southern Mississippi Gulf Coast Research Laboratory, currently working on a project that involves using whale shark sightings data in the northern Gulf of Mexico to further understand these animals in the region.

In the event of a sighting please go online to www.usm.edu/gcrl/whaleshark and complete the survey. Your participation is vital!

Thank you!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

we caught a small cobe at 3mile on Fri. when we got him up he had about a 30lber with him. couldnt get a bait on and in the water quick enough :banghead


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great report!


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

That would be a sight to behold. That is a nice cobe maybe the bigger ones will bight next time!


----------

